# Tivo won't do a season pass of Boardwalk or Homeland



## cpt09135 (May 27, 2009)

I'm a brand new Tivo user. Got a Roamio Plus and a Mini. When I first set it up, I could record shows manually, but not do any season passes. A message said this may take a while. A day or so later, I started setting up all my season passes. All worked fine except those on HBO or Showtime. It's been a week and a half now, and it still won't let me setup a season pass on HBO or Showtime. The manual record option works fine, so those shows do record. I tried a reboot, and that didn't help. I'm on Cox. Any ideas? All of the other season passes seem to work fine.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Did you check in "channels i receive" to make sure those channels are checked?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

You can't get to home land on the boardwalk.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's not normal to take that long. My first Roamio Pro and my replacement both started scheduling all my SPs within an hour or so. Within a few hours I had guide data out as far a possible and most of the content was already scheduled to record from the 100+ SPs I had transferred.

Although I guess the main reason it was so fast is because I only had the HD cable channels, five SD cable and all local channels(and SD subs on the cable system) selected in the setup. So I only had around 175 channels to be populated with guide data.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I noticed this exact effect. Could not schedule an SP while TiVo was loading a SW update in the background.

I could created, add keywords, just could not save.

Once the update was completed, creating SP was fine.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Arcady said:


> Did you check in "channels i receive" to make sure those channels are checked?


I agree, if the channels aren't checked in the channel list I do not believe a season pass can be created.



aaronwt said:


> ...Although I guess the main reason it was so fast is because I only had the HD cable channels, five SD cable and all local channels(and SD subs on the cable system) selected in the setup. So I only had around 175 channels to be populated with guide data.


I think the Tivo indexes the channel data regardless if the channel is checked or not. When I add premium channels, Tivo has always been ready with guide data immediately and I can schedule SP right away as well.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

When I transferred my season passes from my Premiere to the Roamio via Tivo.com, it wouldn't transfer my HBO and Showtime season passes because I hadn't checked those channels in the channels I receive list. I really think that this is the original poster's issue.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

cpt09135 said:


> I'm a brand new Tivo user. Got a Roamio Plus and a Mini. When I first set it up, I could record shows manually, but not do any season passes. A message said this may take a while. A day or so later, I started setting up all my season passes. All worked fine except those on HBO or Showtime. It's been a week and a half now, and it still won't let me setup a season pass on HBO or Showtime. The manual record option works fine, so those shows do record. I tried a reboot, and that didn't help. I'm on Cox. Any ideas? All of the other season passes seem to work fine.


interesting. I use SageTV quite often, and whenever I tried to schedule a 'Favorite' (Sage version of season pass) for 'The Newsroom', an HBO show, the recordings won't schedule. I wonder what info is in a premium channels guide data that may disrupt the process?


----------



## cpt09135 (May 27, 2009)

Arcady said:


> Did you check in "channels i receive" to make sure those channels are checked?


That was it. I guess the pay channels are not checked by default, so you can't create a season pass until you check them. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cpt09135 said:


> That was it. I guess the pay channels are not checked by default, so you can't create a season pass until you check them. Thanks.


During the guided setup it asks you if if have any premium channels. And if you do you check them off. You must have not checked any during the guided setup.


----------

